# Let's say I want to show a goat



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Let's say that I want to show a goat., maybe my new baby. She is only a month a half old. What should I do now? What training should I do? When can I start to show her?

Also can a goat be show with scurs?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

scurs have to be only a certain length I think like 1/2 inch or less.

practice walking her around either on a leash or just with a collar. Get her use to being away from the house. I found that a park was a good place to practice as it was out of her comfort zone which is what will happen on show day.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks Stacy

I am not sure how to get started as an adult, is this mostly a kids thing, 4H - FFA?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if you have a registered goat you can show in the sanction shows. I show in AGS shows and there are ADGA shows. Depends on what registry your goats are registered with. I dont know boer registries but I dont think you have boers right? :scratch:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

My goat are AGS and ADGA. I have to join and transfer the papers.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

that would be yoru first step. Then you need to find out when and where the shows are being held and who to send entry forms to. Check with local breeders and see if you can get on an email list that alerts you when shows are happenign and where.


----------

